# MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [cultist win]



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2010)

*IT'S...
*






...urm yes

Role PMs going out now. Once you get them you have 48 hours to send any night actions you may have.
​


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA*

You should all have your PMs now, along with a related sketch or clip. *48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 0]*

*Day One: The Larch*

"This house is surrounded. I'm afraid I must not ask anyone to leave the room. No, I must ask nobody- no, I must ask _everybody_... to... I must not ask... anyone... to leave the roo- no-one must be asked by me to leave the room. No. No-one must ask the room to leave I. I ask the room shall by someone be left. Not. Ask nobody the room somebody leave shall I. Shall I leave the room? Everybody must leave the room as it is, with them in it. Understand?"
"You don't want anybody to leave the room."
"Now, allow me to introduce myself. I'm afraid I must ask that no-one leave the room."
"Why not?"
"Elementary! Since the body was found in this room, no-one has left it. Therefore, the murderer must be somebody _in this room!!!_"
"...but there hasn't been a murder."
"...no murder? I don't like it. Too simple, too clear cut..."


*Nobody died last night. 48 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Well.  That's nice.  Why don't we pop off to the cheese shop, then?  Either the theoretical killer is very lazy, or we have a chap nice enough to patch up the right victim.  Soo...yeah.


----------



## Mai (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Or an alien. But that's unlikely.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

There are no leads at all, just want to pop in and say "Hello" and that I am here... 

So we have a couple choices, abstain, or random lynch.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

So, there was no murder. Which basically means no leads, nowhere to go. I hate the first day for that reason. Our only other option would be to randonly lynch somebody, but I don't hink that that's a good idea on the first day.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

So, um... assuming the standard roles (as I believe the first post specified), we've probably got either a lucky healer, a Mafia who didn't turn in their night action, or an activated alien. If nonstandard-but-still-somewhat-common roles are also present, the only one I can think of that would make a no-kill result is the Bulletproof (which has two lives). Um.... anybody think of anything else?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

No deaths... that's good. I hate the first day because there's no leads... So, abstain or randylynch? I think it's best to abstain because there's too much of a chance to kill an innocent.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

But random lynching could lead us to a mafia. It's a win or a lose.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Sigh.

It's Mirrormen all over again...


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

And I thought it was going to be something completely different.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Well, I say we should lynch.  We could get a mafia, and sitting on our hands is no fun at all.  (This is a game, it should be fun.)  That said, Flower Doll, Fruity Walkerloops, Joo Dee, Blaziking the Black Mage, Dave Strider, SilverFalcon, and Ketsu have read but not posted.  *Little Bluberry Bomb* has neither read nor posted.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Since I'm getting lynched tomorrow, I'd like to say I ran a similar game of Monty Python themed Mafia; iirc I had the Killer Rabbit as an alien and Mr. Hilter as a goon. If anyone could find it could give you some hints.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Sorry about not posting, I've just had nothing to say. First days suck like that.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

I guess I go with ole-schooler, and vote *Little Bluberry Bomb *. Randylynch at least gives us something to do.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Meh, bandwagon.

*Little Bluberry Bomb*


----------



## JackPK (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

I'll bandwagon on *Little Bluberry Bomb*.



Also,



Karkat Vantas said:


> Since I'm getting lynched tomorrow


Wait, what?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Wait, what?


Stop playing dumb, Jack.

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing*


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Whoah! Wait a second, ^^^^ What is going on there?! What just happened???

Dalek voice: Explain! Explain! EXPLAAAAAIN?!


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

...is Karkat an inspector or something? Eh, role character, please? That's the only thing I can make of this. 

Or an alien trying to attract attention that was activated N1.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

You know what I am going to roleclaim, randomly and for no reason... Hello and welcome to 'Ye National Cheese Emporium, purveyor of fine cheese to the gentry (and the poverty-stricken too) Care to purchase some of my fine cheeses? Though note we're out of cheddar. Not to worry though, we are the finest cheese shop in town.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

I, too, am confused by Karkat.  Unless he's inspector, I can't think of a single reason why he'd be go so far as to lynch Jack, and even then, it doesn't really explain "since I'm being lynched tomorrow."

Anyway yes.  I guess I'll be bandwagoning for *Little Blueberry Bomb,* unless they post before the day ends.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

It is possible for him to be an inspector, does that mean we should change our lynch to Jack?


Some thoughts:

Could mean that Jack came back as mafia? If he really is an inspector that means he just announced himself by saying "since I am being lynched tomorrow".

Jack's reaction was confusion, which might be true and he might have been as confused as the rest of us by what Karkat said. Which means Jack could be an innocent and is being set up by Karkat. It's either that or Karkat knows something.

Really confused by what he said there, cause it sounds more like we are going to lynch him, rather than him getting targeted by the mafia. Did anyone else get that? Unless it's a specifically... lynch-y mafia.What role could he have that would make us lynch him... and for him to know he's getting lynched?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

I would roleclaim, but what the fuck does Fawlty Towers have to do with this game?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*



> I would roleclaim, but what the fuck does Fawlty Towers have to do with this game?



Wait, what?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Hey, guys, invisible mode is a pretty cool bro, right? :V I've read the thread, but what am I supposed to post, seems like every mafia game I've been in has been a no-deaths first. Is abstaining a good idea, again?.. maybe probably. Is it boring? Quite so.

That said I'm going to go ahead and nick Jack's list and nominate *Flower Doll* since, well, they're the first one on that list who still hasn't posted. :V (Well, okay, the first person on the list in general, but yannow.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*



Phantom said:


> Wait, what?


I just don't get why I was linked to a video of Basil Fawlty yelling at a car!


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Because that was an hilarious bit...

Basil: [yelling at his car] Come on! Come on! Start! Start, you vicious bastard! Come on! Oh, my God! I'm warning you! If you don't start, I'll count to three! 1, 2, 3! Right! That's it! [leaving the car, he starts yelling at it] I've had enough of this! You've tried it on once too often! Right! Well, don't say I haven't warned you! I've laid it on the line for you time and time again! Right! Well, this is it! I'm going to give you a damn good thrashing! [he leaves the frame, returns holding a branch and starts thrashing the car over the bonnet] 


I think this means Karkat is somewhat violent. Not sure on the role... help.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Well, yeah, it's hilarious! But there's no relation to Monty Python!

If you guys can't figure out my role by now I am saddened.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

I keep thinking terrorist, but only if it's a car lol.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, yeah, it's hilarious! But there's no relation to Monty Python!
> 
> If you guys can't figure out my role by now I am saddened.


I joined on the condition that this was made a Fawlty Towers crossover.

Also, changing my vote to *Flower Doll* because derp I should have seen the invisible mode coming.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

Well...okay.  There was a post.  Karkat sounds like an activated alien, probably shouldn't lynch that one.  I'll also swap to *Flower Doll*, as they're next on my list.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Karkat sounds like an activated alien, probably shouldn't lynch that one.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 1]*

"We have found a witch! May we burn her?"
"...how do you know she is a witch?"
"She looks like one!"
"I'm not a witch! I'm not a witch!", Flower Doll protests exasperatedly. "They dressed me up like this!"
"...did you dress her up like this?"
"No! No! No-Yes. A bit. She _has_ got a wart!"
"She turned me into a newt! ...but I got better."

Eventually, the giant scales and a duck are brought out to settle things once and for all. Flower Doll turns out to be much heavier, but to be safe the others decide to throw her into the pond just to make sure. She drops like a stone and doesn't come back up, and having settled the whole "is-she-a-witch" question the other players put away the scales and go hom- oh wait, they just drowned an innocent woman. Whoops.

*Flower Doll was killed. She was not mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*

*Day Two*

The morning after the not-really-a-witch-drowning incident, the players awake to discover that another of them is missing. They soon find Karkat Vantas lying on the floor stone dead, his face contorted in rage and his body soaked in a thick red liquid.

"Raspberries", says the person examining him grimly. "If only he'd released the tiger in time..."

*Karkat Vantas is dead. He was mafia.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*

Well, thanks, Mafia, for taking care of that.  We appreciate it.

In other news, Fruity Walkerloops, Blaziking the Black Mage, Dave Strider, and SilverFalcon have yet to post.  Phantom claims to sell cheese, which to my mind implies a "stop someone's action during the night."  Or he's a cheese Mafia, I dunno.  Presumably, the alien is dead, as is a random innocent.  What should we do?  My vote is for lynching, but I'll wait to nominate for now.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*

It does sound like Karkat was the alien. I don't want to roleclaim yet because it's still early in the game, but he accused me so I do want to rebut that by saying: I've never known a game in which the alien was told who targeted him. Yes, secret roles and all, but I think he was just lashing out at the first person to question him (which was unfortunately me).

Assuming the standard weighting of roles, we probably have two or three Mafia plus an exploder plus the alien which is apparently dead now. That's 3-4 out of 13 living players, so roughly 23-30% that a randylynch will get a Mafia member. I like the idea of randylynching an inactive because even if they're innocent, they're not helping us anyway, but I'll defer to the popular opinion.

Also,



			
				Karkat Vantas said:
			
		

> I would roleclaim, but what the fuck does Fawlty Towers have to do with this game?


In the sign-up thread it was mentioned that this should be a crossover Monty Python/Fawlty Towers game. Apparently it is.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*

Also also,



ole_schooler said:


> In other news, Fruity Walkerloops, Blaziking the Black Mage, Dave Strider, and SilverFalcon have yet to post.


Walker posted. Look at posts #23 and #32.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> In other news, Fruity Walkerloops, Blaziking the Black Mage, Dave Strider, and SilverFalcon have yet to post.  Phantom claims to sell cheese, which to my mind implies a "stop someone's action during the night."  Or he's a cheese Mafia, I dunno.  Presumably, the alien is dead, as is a random innocent.  What should we do?  My vote is for lynching, but I'll wait to nominate for now.





Fruity Walkerloops said:


> I joined on the condition that this was made a Fawlty Towers crossover.
> 
> Also, changing my vote to *Flower Doll* because derp I should have seen the invisible mode coming.


:|


----------



## Phantom (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*

I am not cheese mafia. Kinda wish I was cause that sounds epic. Well I feel like we're back at square one.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*



Fruity Walkerloops said:


> :|


I appologize, I missed that.  You've totally posted.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

We only have a day left of discussion (or rather, less than a day) and I think we need to lynch somebody, so if our inactives - that is, Blaziking, SilverFalcon, and Dave Strider - don't come out of the woodwork and post soon, shall we lynch one of them? They've all been online recently but none of them have viewed this thread since the 7th, and if I'm not mistaken none of them have posted at all.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

Right, I'm just posting so I won't get lynched. I haven't posted because I haven't had anything to say.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

hrml. Moreso an obligatory post than anything - I'm fairly sure our first-night alien theory is sounding solid enough, but that's just back to step one, all things considered. I'm not sure I'd want to do, personally, and will probably flow with the backwagon. (look ma! I'm helpful!) I'm not 100% convinced randylynching is a good idea, at the current, as the players /could/ always come back - but there's also the whole.. nothing.. happening.. thing. Albeit, when people get chosen as Mafia, they rarely go inactive. I: hrgh.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

I really don't have anything to contribute this round. Just posting so I won't get killed.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

Alright.  I'm voting for *Blaziking*.


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

So, before I get lynched, I'm agreeing with Little Blueberry Bomb on this. So, jumping on the bandwagon and saying * Blaziking. *


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

*Blaziking*, then. Alien-kill leaves with no clues.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

Well, before this Bandwagon fills up, I'll go with killing *Blaziking*


----------



## JackPK (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

Okay, let's go with *Blaziking* then.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 2]*

"This is Blaziking. He cannot be seen. Blaziking, will you stand up, please."
However, there is still no sign of Blaziking. "Blaziking has mastered the first lesson if not being seen; not to stand up. But he has chosen a very obvious piece of cover."
The players push a big shiny button, and a bush in the distance erupts into flames, throwing the charred body of Blaziking up into the air with a spectacular bang. He lands in front of the players and they all notice he doesn't look very Mafia-ish either. They're not very good at this kill-the-Mafia thing, evidently.

*Blaziking the Black Mage was killed. He was not mafia.
48 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 3]*

*Day Three

*As the sun rises, the players suddenly come over all peckish. Esurient. Eee, they wor all 'ungree, lahyk. So they decide to sally forth, infiltrate Phantom's place of purveyance, and negotiate the vending of some cheesy comestibles.

Instead, however, they find her body slumped over the counter, having been shot through the head. What a senseless waste of human life.

*Phantom is dead. She was not mafia.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## JackPK (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Assuming the standard weighting of roles, we probably have two or three Mafia plus an exploder plus the alien which is apparently dead now. That's 3-4 out of 13 living players, so roughly 23-30% that a randylynch will get a Mafia member.


... And now that's 3-4 out of 11 living players, and thusly 27-36% chance that we lynch a Mafia member. Uh, I know nobody's really advocated abstainment yet, but just in case anyone was considering it, those statistics make lynching look really good right now.

Phantom doesn't seem to have really done much except roleclaim (and even then, only sort of) and ponder Karkat. Since I'm also in Bachuru's enormous mafia game, of course my first thought is that somebody's killing roleclaimers, but that would be a silly thing for the Mafia to copycat, right?


----------



## JackPK (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 3]*

It's been a week. Nobody else is going to play today? Seriously?

Okay then, randomly *lynch Ketsu* because she's one of the people who hasn't done anything but post once on the first day to avoid getting lynched for inactivity.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 3]*

I think the issues with the board utterly refusing to work threw a bit of a wrench in overall activity. l: But for the sake of getting things moving again, I'll go ahead and bandwagon.

*Ketsu*


----------



## Mai (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 3]*

Eh, sure. I probably should start getting more active, so *Ketsu*.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 3]*

After an astonishingly long day period and barely any discussion, two players finally speak up, voicing their accusations and both grabbing and tugging on a large rope hanging from the ceiling. Ketsu looks up just in time to see a 16-ton weight racing down from the ceiling and right onto her head.

*Ketsu was killed. She was not mafia.
Two weeks 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 4]*

*Day Four*​
[insert relevant quote here]

*Nobody died last night. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 4]*

I really need to start switching phases on time
Not that anyone's still playing or anything >:c

*Nobody was lynched.* 
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 4]*

*Day 5

*Blah blah nothing happened.

*Nobody died last night.*
*48 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## JackPK (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

Ew. I haven't really been following this as much as I should (sorry), but as it stands right now, our alien already apparently got killed, I guess we probably have a lazy mafia. The odds of having a healer get lucky twice in a row seem pretty low to me.

Lazy mafia looks like we can probably safely start lynching off inactives. Shall we have a bit of a quick roll-call to see who's still playing and who's abandoned the game?


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

Bluh sorry I haven't been paying attention. :( I don't really have anything to say either. sorry.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

Here, but nothing's happening.  If the mafia's as dead as they seem, we could probably start role-claiming.  I'm Mr. Nesbitt, night actions miss me half the time.  I think Blaziking was one as well, based on the death description.  What's everyone else?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

I'm Mrs. Premise. I'm a roleblocker; every night I can take someone to go see Jean-Paul Sartre and in doing so, block their night action.

(I'm not sure whether me being Mrs. Premise implies that someone else is Mrs. Conclusion with a similar power, or if my target takes on Mrs. Conclusion's place in the skit.)

The first night (Night Zero, I think?) I chose not to block anybody because there was really no clues (since there was no discussion). The second night I blocked Karkat in case he was actually a Mafia or otherwise scum-aligned and lying (but it looks like he really was alien). Then on the third night I had no real suspicions so I used a random number generator and came up with Worst Username Ever. And, uh, since then I kind of derp'ed and haven't been paying attention enough to send in my night action. I don't know whether Meowth had me do nothing or randomized it.


----------



## Silver (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

Might as well: I'm the Black Knight. If I get targeted the first time with a killing action it won't kill me. After the first time, anytime after that I get targeted, I'll die.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

Welp, you all have posted, so let's lynch *Fruity Walkerloops*.  Because I'm going down the list.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 5]*

With an astounding majority of 1 vote, Fruity Walkerloops is killed in some way that references some Monty Python sketch or another.
...shut up I'm too lazy for flavour text tonight

*Fruity Walkerloops was killed. He was not mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 5]*

*Day 6

*Again, the players awaken to find no bodies. Or at least no complete ones; in the middle of a field, they find a severed arm jammed under a piano lid, squirting blood like a hose.

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## JackPK (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*

And that's three no-kills in a row. Should we keep lynching inactives? It really looks like either we have insanely lucky healers or an AWOL mafia.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*

I'm going to bet on the second one.  Going down the list, this means *Mai* is next.


----------



## Silver (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*

A missing arm...*thinks* Oh crap.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*



Silver said:


> A missing arm...*thinks* Oh crap.


Does this mean you were targeted last night? You posted yesterday that you have two lives, so maybe our Mafia is sending in night actions (sometimes) but not reading the thread. Or maybe for some reason they wanted to kill you so much that they were willing to take two nights to do it?

I'll go along with *Mai* unless this Silver thing makes us change our mind.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*

The arm thing could just be flavor.  I would assume that, if someone was targeted but not killed (either via extra lives or random chance power), they'd be told.  I've not been told of any attempts to kill me, at least.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 6]*

As the day starts, ole_schooler immediately accuses Mai, and this time is backed up by Jack_The_PumpkinKing. Mai is taken straight to the gallows and hanged, this being one          of the worst miscarriages of justice in Britain since Tuesday. Fortunately, electrocuting has been eradicated from the urban areas, and guillotining has been confined almost entirely to Luton.

*Mai was killed. They were not Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 6]*

*Day 7

*Seriously, there are not enough Monty Python sketches about nobody dying

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## JackPK (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 6]*

This is getting pretty ridiculous. What the flippity fu**?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 6]*

Wait what this is still going? fff >l it looked dead, Jim.

...So how many are still playing. I see Ole and Jack, somewhat Silver... and that's it. hrml. That doesn't give much choice besides randylynching. :c 'Course, if Silver's roleclaim is correct.. 
Well if that black knight role got hit, we still have at least one target role playing. Which tends to point to the active player pool. Which is small. And highly inconclusive. I'd like to think Mike is still going because there IS still a mafia member sending in messages; kind of pointless if one side it completely dead, so...


----------



## JackPK (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Night 6]*



Little Bluberry Bomb said:


> WI'd like to think Mike is still going because there IS still a mafia member sending in messages; kind of pointless if one side it completely dead, so...


Unless he's just waiting for us to randylynch hit it/them?


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 7]*

I'm going to go the Occam's razor route and assume the Mafia is being inactive.  Because there's no way in flying circus that they keep failing.  Next inactive on the list is *Leafstorm*.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING MAFIA [Day 7]*

okay I'm actually just too lazy for flavour now

*Leafstorm was lynched. He was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2011)

The eighth day rolls round, but rather than flying right into discussion, the remaining players simply sit around, transfixed upon RespectTheBlade. All thoughts of killing anybody are gone from their brains as they crowd around him, begging for teachings and advice.
"Look, I'm not the messiah, alright?!" he shouts desperately, trying to escape the horde.
"I say you are, Lord, and I should know, I've followed a few."
"Oh, alright, alright, I AM the Messiah! Now _fuck off!_"
"...how shall we fuck off, o Lord?"
And with that, they follow the exasperated prophet away, completely abandoning the game.


...so yeah RespectTheBlade wins \o/ Roles and night actions coming up in a sec


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2011)

ROLES

*Flower Doll* = Milkman Collector (can choose one player each night to imprison, removing them from the game and effectively killing them)

*Fruity Walkerloops* = Mr Milton (can choose one player each night to feed chocolates to, healing them)

*Mai* = Ernest Scribbler (can write the funniest joke in the world during the day phase and leave it for a chosen player to read, causing both Ernest and his target to die laughing)

*Little Bluberry Bomb* = Dim of the Yard (can inspect a player each night and reveal their alignment)

*Leafstorm* = Cardinal Biggles (mafia goon)

*Worst Username Ever* = Cardinal Fang (mafia goon)

*Jack_The_PumpkingKing* = Cardinal Ximinez (mafia don)
*
Blaziking the Adept* = Tarquin Fin-Tim-Lim-Bim-Lim-Bin-Bim-Bim Bus-Stop F'Tang F'Tang Olé-Biscuitbarrel (votes count double, his vote takes precedence if there is a tie)

*ole_schooler* = Mr Nesbitt (all night actions received have a 50% chance of missing)

*Dave Strider* = The Chef at the Green Midget Café (can choose a player to feed Spam to each night, healing them)

*Karkat Vantas* = Basil Fawlty (wins the game when lynched after being targeted once by the Inquisition)

*RespectTheBlade* = Brian (converts one random player each night, wins when all living players are converted)
*
Phantom* = Mr Wensleydale (can block a player from participating in the day discussion, can only target each player once)

*Silver* = The Black Knight (survives the first time he is targeted by a killing role)

*Ketsu* = Gumby Anaesthetist (can sedate one player each night and stop them using their night action)



NIGHT ACTION LOG

Night 0
- Little Bluberry Bomb investigates Fruity Walkerloops
- Fruity Walkerloops heals Jack_the_PumpkinKing
- Spanish inquisition targets Karkat Vantas
- Karkat Vantas is activated
- Ketsu is converted

Night 1
- Karkat Vantas enters the cheese shop
- Little Bluberry Bomb investigates Jack_The_PumpkinKing
- Spanish inquisition target Karkat Vantas
- Worst Username Ever is converted

Night 2
- Spanish inquisition target Phantom
- Little Bluberry Bomb investigates Respect The Blade
- Silver is converted

Night 3
- Nobody does anything.
- Jack_The_PumpkinKing is converted.

Night 4
- Spanish inquisition target ole_schooler
- ole_schooler successfully hides from Inquisition
- Little Bluberry Bomb is converted

Night 5
- Spanish inquisition target Silver
- Silver loses hit
- ole_schooler is converted

Night 6
- Spanish inquisition target ole_schooler
- ole_schooler successfully hides from Inquisition
- Leafstorm is converted

Night 7
- Spanish inquisition target ole_schooler
- ole_schooler successfully hides from Inquisition
- Dave Strider is converted


----------



## JackPK (Jan 27, 2011)

Aww MAN.

So yeah. I was mafia, the Spanish Inquisition. That arm in a field was me knocking off one of Silver's lives, having promptly forgotten that he had two. And since then every night I tried to hit ole_schooler through his 50/50 chance but never got through.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 27, 2011)

Which reminds me, Jack, I really wish I _had_ used Mrs Premise :P


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 27, 2011)

I knew contributing minimally was a good strategy. I'm just surprised that I wasn't targeted.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 28, 2011)

Aw, geez, I was sure I'd be told when I was targetted!  Guess I hid too well, then.  :D

Frankly, that's hilarious luck that I had.  Good job to RespectTheBlade (respect for Respect?), and ha ha ha to the mafia.


----------

